# Iowa



## Mowey9

Who all is from Iowa? I know that there are a few on here (The Boss, Capital, Iowa, etc.). Trying to find out everyone that is from IA that way we could all talk if need be and everyone would know who lives where here.
Aaron 
Des Moines, IA


----------



## The Boss

Yup, I'm here!! :waving: ShannonS is up by Iowa City.


----------



## cuttinggreen

Cutting Green not far from you in Bondurant.

I primarily work on the outskirts of Des Moines. Altoona, Ankeny....

PM me with you name and number and such if you like, and possibly we can help each other out if either of us get's in a bind.


----------



## Mowey9

I know that there are more then just the 3 of us on here from Iowa. Cutitngreren had the right idea. I was trying to find everyone on here that way it is easier to find people around here.

Cuttinggreen thanks for the invite I might just do that or even meet up with you and some other guys( if we find the rest of them).


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt

*Yep Yep, DSM area*

I'm in WDM. I'm about to take on a 3yr. plowing contract for a homeowners association. I need to find a backup in case of breakdown. Anybody interested?

~kurt


----------



## grotecguy

Im in Winterset, just 30 mins from WDM.

Guess I'm 30 mins from the South Side too :waving: 

Just sayin hi,
Mark K


----------



## The Boss

How come all you guys are in central Iowa? :crying:


----------



## grotecguy

I'm originally from southwest Iowa. Almost to Missouri.

Have to go where the work is,
Mark K


----------



## Mowey9

*Get together??*

I was thinking that maybe we could try and have a local get together. I know about the Tri-State get together, but I was thinking about how nice it would be to have one with all the locals. I have seen a number of people on here from Iowa that have not replied to this at all but maybe they would like this idea. Any thoughts or ideas about this??
Aaron


----------



## capital

Captain Kirt,

Just read your post about the town home assoc and a three year contract. If you think you can plow three lane miles in five hours with all the cul de sac and do it for $2000.00 a year, think you will find out that you have just managed to loose money. In a normal 2 inch snow fall you will only prob have to plow it once. Now ask your self how many times you will have to plow it in a 8" snow fall. And then ad in how much sand or salt does it take to treat a lane mile. If you have not done this before you have not calculated your time, fuel cost, repair bills, insurance to even begin to recoup the cost in one year.


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt

*You are right Capital*

Capital,
I believe you are absolutely correct. I don't remember what details I posted exactly, but I did bid for all the overhead I could calculate, plus a per push charge. It ended up being quite a bit more than $2,000 i can tell you that. Matter of fact, my overhead is almost $2k just to get started. I ended up giving a flat fee bid as they requested which covers my overhead plus some profit, regardless of snowfall, PLUS a set # of hours that the flat fee covered. After that, I am paid by the push. Therefore, I have all of my expenses covered, no matter what, the # of hours is 25, and after that, I am paid by the push. So, if I hit 25 hours in the first storm by the 5th time thru the place, I'm covered, have made profit, and will continue to with a per push charge. I will be much faster after 25 hours of practice. At this point, I am looking for sub work. Let me know if you might be interested.

Thanks,
~Kaptain_Kurt


----------



## merez

Hello all,

I'm over in wdm. I just found this site a few days ago and this is actually my first post. Anyways, I've sort of interested in getting a truck and doing some residental plow this winter. I'm learning a lot from reading the archives, though I'll be happy to listen to anyone that would like to teach a newbie.


----------



## raptorman03

I live in pleasant hill :waving:


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt

Cool Raptorman,
What's your situation? As of now, I have the one contract with my homeowners assoc. (my neighborhood, in WDM by the new mall). First and foremost, I need to secure a backup/s, but am also looking for sub work anytime except the 8-5 weekday hours. That could change, but hasn't yet. The only reason i wouldn't be able to cover my route here is due to breakdown (or some horrible family tragedy i suppose). I am willing to guarantee paying out what I would have made on it, and no less. I don't want to make anything in that scenario, but feel an obligation to my customer (again, it's my neighborhood). Feel free to meet up with us when we do (this saturday at 3 perhaps?)
-Kapt Kurt
--Look at this post in this section for the info: *Hey Grotecguy, Mowey9,Cuttinggreen *


----------



## raptorman03

im subed out to bob link im thinking still


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt

Ok, might work, might not. I would take either 3-4 guys who 'might' be able to do it, or 2-3 who 'would' do it after their other plowing, or 1-2 who 'promise' they will show up....something like that. I'd like to offer the same in return. Stay in the loop if you want...can't have too many contacts.

-kurt


----------



## raptorman03

right on will do


----------



## raptorman03

Do i need a light on the roof when im pushing ?


----------



## Iowa

Rock Valley here. I'm outcasted from you guys :crying:


----------



## Mowey9

*Insurance?*

Where does everyone get their insurance from around here. Ive got my commercial vehicle insurance thru Progressive, but I have not been able to get any GL here for a decent price?
Aaron


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt

*Insurance*

Mowey,
I got both my commercial liability and commercial vehicle for plowing from American Family. They aren't always the cheapest, but this was not bad...$465 for the $1mil liability and $366/year for vehicle, which includes 'inland marine' coverage to cover the plow/sander, etc. 
~kapt kurt


----------



## raptorman03

my guy from state farm told me that i dident need comm. ins. He sais that if im not running a snow blower and im just pushing in the truck all i need is liabilty


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt

What covers your truck if you wreck it? I was surprised that adding 'commercial' coverage to my truck was only $80/year more($366 + $80). He told me a story about a client of his that didn't get the commercial type and when he rear-ended somebody, with his plow on the truck, and a sign on the door, the policy would not pay. It's cheap enough, i figured it's not worth the worry not to. 

I have 4 cars, 2 trucks, and a boat. I will say it royally ticks me off that I have to carry a policy on every one of them, as opposed to just one that covers 'me' whichever one i am in, since I'm the only driver of any of them. When somebody offers a policy like that, i'm all over it. If it weren't for mandatory liability in Iowa, I'd self-insure all of it, and toss my premiums into a jar at home, likely getting to keep it all for upgrades and mods.  

I've gone 'bare' in my younger days, going without any insurance for periods of time. I've been nabbed for it too, $350 ticket in Iowa for no liability. It's not something to be caught without, and 'assuming' you are covered just cuz you have a policy won't help you at claim time if you are wrong.) You can't even deliver pizzas with just your regular auto policy, trust me. I mean, you 'can' and most do, thinking they will chuck the pizza bag under the seat if they do crash, but technically, they would deny you in a heartbeat if they knew you were 'on the job' in any capacity.  

Then again, if your agent says you are fine, then i'd suggest asking for that confirmation via email so you have a record. My agent about sh*t last month when I totalled one of my cars (other drivers fault). I had added coverage to that car just the week before, as i had just put it into service after doing some work to it. Well, he forgot to bind me that day and issue the policy, but luckily it had been recent enough that he knew and I knew we had just discussed it. He had to cover his *ss and backdate it but i got the claim paid, which i won't even go into how sad the payout on the totaled car was. :realmad: ..barely paid for the new tires and tuneup i had just done.


----------



## rofoth3

From Cedar Rapids.
Don't need ins. for my mowing or hauling.
But got to wait til last minute for snow plowing, cost's to darn much.


----------



## ShannonS

from iowa city, but live near cedar rapids and do my plowing in iowa city


----------



## Mowey9

*Hey kurt*

Thanks for the help with the insurance help. I called them today and they told me that it was going to be $485/year for 1mill/2mill GL and the commercially vehicle was going to be $800/year with $100,000 property damage on that. That beats my $1,600 a year for my vehicle which is what I am paying now. Thanks again.
Aaron

LESS OVERHEAD = payup


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Hey I'm from Ankeny. Any contractors out there might need a hand let me know. I'm dependable, I saved all of my vacation to use during the winter. Gotta strike when the iron's hot. I have a brand new 2004 2500HD with a brand new 8'6" MVP. I have found that State Farm is the best for the money. Ne one want my # just let me know. payup Anybody know where I can pick up a Dee Zee tool chest for my truck at a decent price?


----------



## Mowey9

*Hey blade_masters*

Go to Lancester Factory Outlet. They are located at 5253 NE 14th Street, about a mile and a half so north of the interstate. You will be looking at about $150-200 brand new with minor scratches.
Aaron


----------



## raptorman03

yeap thats a good place to go


----------



## raptorman03

Dose every one have there sub contracts set up yet for this year?


----------



## Mowey9

*Raptor*

Are you looking for subs or are you trying to sub? I have had plenty of guys ask me if I am going to sub for them this year but I am trying to go solo and I know of a couple of guys that are too. If you need someone to sub for I could probably give you some names for some people to call if your looking for work in Des Moines.
Aaron


----------



## cbsuperduty

NOOB for the other side of the state here. Near Council Bluffs.


----------



## raptorman03

Can we get some snow Please hey i was Just up in burlington last week :waving:


----------



## phantas

I'm from North Liberty, right around iowa city and cedar rapids.


----------



## IA Farmer

Im from Boone right next to AMES. Ready for the white stuff anytime. If anybody needs anything just let me know and I'll try to help.


----------



## Dieselgeek

In Ames here, plow for Iowa State, looking to buy a truck and blade whenever I graduate...


----------



## Mowey9

*Bagged Salt?*

Anyone buying bagged salt around Des Moines? I was looking around and it looking like $5 per 50lbs bags? If so how much and from where? Also anyone know where I can get a good deal on a used or new tailgate spreader? Thanks for any help. 
Aaron

P.S. Kurt is that sander still running?


----------



## ShannonS

*hey phantas*

You plow for yourself or are you a sub?


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt

Aaron,
Yep, it's still running...got it all back together today. Put the new cutting edge on the blade and got some new carpet and seat covers in. Changed the oil on the 8hp B&S engine for the sander and filled the gearbox with oil. Now I just need some sand...oh yeah, and I need to fix the gas leak on the carb on that B&S engine.

Aaron, you get any driveways out here??

~kurt


----------



## grotecguy

Sounds like we may get to go try our equipment out. Channel 8 is calling for 2-4 by Monday night.

I guess I should try to find a belt for my snow blower.

Lets keep our fingers crossed,
Mark K


----------



## Mowey9

*Hey*

No Kurt I have not got any calls from out there yet. I don't know if people are just dragging their feet or what is going on. I hope we get5 a chance to get the trucks out tonight. I just got the wings put on my blade. It's 9'10" now with the wings. Hope if it snows, everything goes well for everyone tonight. Keep your fingers crossed and be safe.
Aaron

P.S. Remember to keep my number handy if you need me Kurt.


----------



## raptorman03

im wondering if we are going to be able to get out tonight?


----------



## IA snoman

So much for gettin out this morning. I don't know how des moines faired, but up here around Marshalltown it just teased us. Looked like something was going to happen, but never collected on the streets. I put off hanging my plow to the last moment. didn't get back home until 12:30 this morning. What a waste.


----------



## IA snoman

I am also looking for more work. If anybody wants to give me a call let me know. I wouldn't rule out a trip to DSM area, just depends on what the $ is.


----------



## Mowey9

*No Snow Here*

We didn't get anything here. It barley started covering the grass. Nothing on the roads and it was all gone by like noon for the most part. I don't have any work for you cause I'm still trying to fill my route as it is but there are always companies down here looking for help. The pay ain't the best usually like $50/hour-$60/hour at best.


----------



## raptorman03

Any of you guys get out last night? We got and inch and i finanaly got to go play in the snow :yow!: :yow!: :yow!:


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt

Yep yep, finally got to try out my stuff. Dang clutch wouldn't turn the spinner on my sander tho.  
Other than that, piece of cake.


----------



## The Boss

How come I'm the only cat from Iowa not getting any snow?


----------



## Mowey9

You have had some snow already. Now its time for us to get some. (lol)
Aaron


----------



## The Boss

Mowey9 said:


> You have had some snow already. Now its time for us to get some. (lol)
> Aaron


LOL, I haven't got to plow yet though.


----------



## Mowey9

Yea but you make more money salting and its less wear and tear on your truck. 1 point Aaron 0 points Boss.
Aaron


----------



## The Boss

I haven't even got to salt yet either.  Since I'm the only one on this side of the state, maybe I'll come there and help you guys. I'll get some snow some time...I hope.


----------



## IA snoman

Yeah, it was nice to get out and play in the white stuff. Allthough I think my Alt. gave out. After running plow in one lot the volt meter stayed low and didn't seem to charge hardly at all. Couple of times I had to stop because the blade wouldn't even go up. Hopefully it is fixed tomorrow


----------



## fordsrbetter

*iowa plower*

hello all i am from keokuk southeastern iowa, we've only got the 4" heavy wet snow on the 23 of nov nothing but really cold temps down here.
my 1million commercial ins was 350 a year and the comercial on the trucks with full coverage is 1200 total a year hopin for snow later D.J.


----------



## raptorman03

Well i got my timberns installed today but i need to take a look at my wiring on the truck i keep blowing fuses on the plow :angry:


----------



## raptorman03

we got some snow coming this week guys, your not itching for it are yea I AM :yow!: payup


----------



## Iowa

FINALLY! We have a quarter inch of ice down though so I hope the ice melts before the snow, but I don't think it's going to.....


----------



## grotecguy

Sounds like it will get crappy again tonight :bluebounc 

I just went out to get a qt. of oil and a set of plugs for the 1/2 ton and the state already has the highway treated.
Ice does me no good as nobody wants anything salted. Kinda funny how folks think here in Iowa, it'll just melt eventually. Maybe we just don't have the sue happy people the rest of the country has.

Waiting to see if it will snow,
Mark K


----------



## cumminswithplow

Should a freak of nature occur and you guys out in Iowa get nailed with the gravy from the sky. I am only a few hours away. Only 45 minutes to the western edge of Iowa or council bluffs. I would drive 5 hours for work if need be.


----------



## Kaptain_Kurt

Too bad I am stuck in my cubicle at the office today. I bet I could make some $dough$ wtih my sander today, it's *icy* out :crying: 

I had to load a ton of sand into my vbox with the trusty shovel this morning as my hopper was empty and it was before biz hours at the sand pit. That was fun....NOT


----------



## raptorman03

well my plow has been blowing fuses so i take it in today and when they get in it the plow wont raise and now they tell me that they think they wired the plow up wrong aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so i left it overnight, Man i hope its done before we get some snow. :angry: :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## repo_man62

Mowey9 said:


> Where does everyone get their insurance from around here. Ive got my commercial vehicle insurance thru Progressive, but I have not been able to get any GL here for a decent price?
> Aaron


Progressive buddy!


----------



## Mowey9

Progressive Sucks. They tried raising my insurance to $2,100 this year. I am going thru American Family and it is only costs me $790 per year. I told progressive to go and stick it in their @$$. Thats just my thoughts on them. Sorry if I upset anyone with that.
Aaron


----------



## Mowey9

If anyone up North or East of Des Moines needs any help I will be willing to travel since I am not getting any of this. Give me a call.
Aaron
(515) 210-8262


----------



## raptorman03

Mowey9 said:


> If anyone up North or East of Des Moines needs any help I will be willing to travel since I am not getting any of this. Give me a call.
> Aaron
> (515) 210-8262


WE are still geting freezing rain right now :crying:


----------



## IA snoman

Don't feel bad, Its getting really slick up here and I was informed by my salting account today that they don't want that service any more. He was upset with my bill from all that freezing rain we had a couple of weeks ago and then that 15 or so inches of snow a couple of days after that. My price was $15/ bag and that was too much, or at least the total was. That totally sucks now! :angry: Now I don't even know if we are going to get that inch or so that they were predicting. Oh well if not, at least I get to sleep in


----------



## Mowey9

I would rather plow then sleep, but thats just me.
Aaron


----------



## jce4isu

*where are all the iowa people for 05-06*

im in des moines if anyone needs anything let me know. got the new truck got the new plow now all i need is some work

thanks 
joe 
05 2500HD 7"6 boss poly


----------



## raptorman03

any one know any good places to sub for here in Des Moines?


----------



## jce4isu

*subs*

perfitcut lawn care in ankeny 515-965-0951


----------



## jce4isu

*if you need help*

for any of you iowa guys if u need help let me know

thanks 
joe 
515-249-7144
05 chevy 2500HD 7"6 boss


----------



## wahlturfcare

*from iowa*

Hey guys, Im from Norwalk. I do alot of residential and small commercial properties in my area. Have a 74' dodge truck with a tailgate sander and blade. Its great to know who else is in the area.


----------



## PremierSnow

We are from the Des Moines area and have accounts in Altoona, Johnston and West Des Moines. 

We are looking for a few trucks as regular subs and looking for backups. 

If you need help with ice control, we have 2 large sand trucks and a 750 gallon liquid truck. We are also a distributor of Geo Melt liquid De-icer\Anti-icer.


----------



## raptorman03

Id be willing to run back up for you.:waving:


----------



## PremierSnow

Thanks Raptor, We are very willing to help out in the area as well. Can we get a number for you so we can work out the details?


----------



## raptorman03

sure can 208-6232 is my moble #


----------



## raptorman03

John give me a call when you get this please. I tried to leave a message but your mail box is full thanks.


Nolan


----------



## jce4isu

*whats up john*

give me a call when you want me sing those papers or if you need help drinking that beer   lol


----------



## raptorman03

he if there is beer drinking going on let me in on this:waving:


----------



## jce4isu

*how do u like your 05 nolan*

i love mine i wish i got mpg


----------



## raptorman03

love it if you on hit me on aim


----------



## ccps

We operate in the Cedar Rapids and surrounding area.


----------



## raptorman03

We should go out to hooters and have a cold one befor winter starts guys what do you think?


----------



## PremierSnow

Im up for that !!! Think we can impress the girls by telling them how big our plows are ??


----------



## raptorman03

PremierSnow said:


> Im up for that !!! Think we can impress the girls by telling them how big our plows are ??


them aint the kinda girls we are after, we want the girls that digs tattos and scars


----------



## jce4isu

*im in*

u know im in  :drinkwhen ??


----------



## raptorman03

what about tomarrow or saturday


----------



## jce4isu

dont matter to me


----------



## raptorman03

well i dont care looks like statarday is good for me


----------



## jce4isu

*next sat*



raptorman03 said:


> what about tomarrow or saturday


how does next sat sound anyone is welcome


----------



## raptorman03

works for me, but come on i just dont wanna sit next to anyone  just kidding


----------



## jce4isu

*sat it is*

what time works for everyone


----------



## raptorman03

5 6 7 whatever you pick and ill be there with my beer drinking hat.


----------



## jce4isu

*all ready*

trucks ready for that huge snow we are not going to get


----------



## raptorman03

will be tomarrow


----------



## jce4isu

*got screwed*

what happend to 2-4in oh well lets get drunk lol

whos all going sat please rsvp


----------



## raptorman03

saturdays not going to work for me too much work still to do.


----------



## raptorman03

ahh hell with it im in just give me a call when you get this so we can think of a time to enjoy hooters food.:yow!: 208-6232


----------



## jce4isu

*sunday*



raptorman03 said:


> ahh hell with it im in just give me a call when you get this so we can think of a time to enjoy hooters food.:yow!: 208-6232


lets do sun i already made plans for 2nite we can all watch the race john are you in ??
joe
2497144


----------



## capital

*sidewalk crews in dsm iowa*

looking for subs for sidewalks in the greater dsm area


----------



## raptorman03

arhhhhhh im going crazy this beeeeeping truck im going to ahhh hell i need a beer.


----------



## Jube

*Skid steer operators for O'Hare*

Looking for 2 skid steer operators for O'Hare site. *You must be dependable*, have the ability to pass a security sreening and be available 24/7. You should reside somewhat close to O'hare. Pls PM me with your info.

Thanks,


----------



## raptorman03

Iowa boys are you ready for tonight:yow!:


----------



## jce4isu

*you know it*

u buying the beer when we are done


----------



## jce4isu

*good night*

didnt break anything now lets hope for more snow


----------



## raptorman03

I broke my plow stand thats my third one:yow!: time to do some fabing and get somting custom.


----------



## jce4isu

*what time*

what time u get done


----------



## raptorman03

8:am


----------



## The Boss

We got 2.2 inches here. Was out for almost 12 hours.
$$$$$$


----------



## raptorman03

I think we got 4 to 5


----------



## Iowa

We have 10 inches on the ground here, with 5-7 more tonight. Looks like round four for me already!


----------



## The Boss

Looks like we'll be heading out tonight, tomorrow, and tomorrow night.payup 
I'll take some action pics.


----------



## Iowa

Action pics for all ya Iowans. It's looking to shape up to be a good year!


----------



## jce4isu

*looks good*

nice truck where you from iowa


----------



## raptorman03

Got in a wreck with the HD to day ****ed the hood up the fender the passanger mirror. Went and had an estament 1900 bucks and the cop told me its a no fault


----------



## jce4isu

*more snow*

they are calling for 2-4 mor inches:redbounce


----------



## raptorman03

:angry:  and my cell phone is broken too


----------



## jce4isu

*mine too*

i droped my phone last nite and broke it


----------



## Iowa

I'm from Rock Valley, the way northwest part of the state.


----------



## raptorman03

more snow YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## FLagen23

*I am from Iowa*

I am from Carroll, Iowa. Anyone close to me?


----------



## jce4isu

*more snow*

its been a good year so far


----------



## Dieselgeek

How'd everybody do after last nights/todays snow?


----------



## raptorman03

i blew a radiator hose but other than that it was good


----------



## The Boss

We got 4 inches here. Nice fluffy stuff too.


----------



## raptorman03

John give me a call so i can get my hd set up to use.:waving:


----------



## jce4isu

*nolan*

stop buy the shop sat i want to see that new truck


----------



## raptorman03

when? i need a beer


----------



## raptorman03

payup :yow!:  Well I had a good time at the shop on saturday seeing all them spreders


----------



## grotecguy

Hey guys, I had a brain [email protected] recently and forgot the dates of our last 2 snows. I think they were Tuesday the 6th and Thursday the 8th. This in the Des Moines area.

Can someone help me out????
Mark K


----------



## raptorman03

yea i think thats the right dates


----------



## Dieselgeek

I wanna say it was the 3rd/4th, and the 7th/8th, but I may be off. I'm in Ames, so you may have gotten a different snow thay we did here. I know for sure I was plowing thursday morning (8th), and that was the last time I've been out. I also know I plowed sat night well into sun morning of the 3rd and 4th, and don't remember any snow inbetween there, but I could be off.


----------



## PremierSnow

What spreaders are you talking about Nolan? The ones before 11 PM or after 11 PM  Damn She was HOT !!!!!


----------



## raptorman03

PremierSnow said:


> What spreaders are you talking about Nolan? The ones before 11 PM or after 11 PM  Damn She was HOT !!!!!


After im having with draws now my lap misses her we need to go back, we doing dinner?


----------



## iakentdoz

*Getting New Plow installed Monday!*

Just thought I say Hello to every one from Iowa.

I will be getting a New Sno-way plow installed on my truck this Monday! So if any one from around North Liberty/Coralville that might need a sub let me know.


----------



## ShannonS

what r ur rates iakentdoz?


----------



## iakentdoz

ShannonS said:


> what r ur rates iakentdoz?


Right now plowing at $80HR and Shoveling/blowing at $60HR with a $35.00 min.


----------



## raptorman03

Ok guys im in my magic under ware doing my accumulation dace. Come on snow i wanna try my new blade outpurplebou


----------



## Iowa

Well I did two lots this AM starting at 6:30. Nothing much here really, if I had a spreader I would have just used salt instead.


----------



## raptorman03

joe give me a call


----------



## Mowey9

*Truck for sale????*

Just wondering if anyone knows of someone who is looking to buy a truck. I think mine has to go. This year has sucked for me and its not looking any better. I'm not in the landscaping business so all I use it for is snow ans well cant do that without any snow.:angry: :angry: 
Aaron


----------



## William B.

Hey was anyone in the tornados last week in the Iowa City, Muscatine area? If you were I hope you made it through ok.

William


----------

